# A Diversion



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

Since Gov. Pawlenty wants to talk with Gov. Hoeven about this years changes in nonresident regulations, perhaps the North Dakota hunters should bend the ear of Governor Hoeven asking him to converse with South Dakota's Governor Rounds about their waterfowl regulations. Hoeven could ask Rounds to request the South Dakota legislature to INCREASE the limit of 6,000 nonresident waterfowl hunters substantially, closer to North Dakota's. IF South Dakota would absorb some of the numbers now frequenting North Dakota, it should be a win for both of us. Appears that South Dakota can absorb many more, and we would like a few less. What a great diversion. Gov. Hoeven has now announced that he is running for another term, and needs all the votes he can get. Maybe he would finally

listen to the sportsmen.

Doubtful, of course, that South Dakota wants to alienate their own residents, or spoil their waterfowl hunting.

But, we should not be above asking our Governor for help in this area. 
After all, he stated during the "pheasantgate dilema" that "....our North Dakota resident hunters will be very well taken care of".

One of my Christmas wishes!!!!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I would think this should be a ideal thing for the etree ???


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

It's still a mystery to me how SD get's away with their non-res waterfowl cap, it's been in place so long at such a low number alot of people forget that their a big part of issues ND is having. Pawlenty and Hoeven should invite Mike Rounds to their meeting as well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tmorrie said:


> It's still a mystery to me how SD get's away with their non-res waterfowl cap, it's been in place so long at such a low number alot of people forget that their a big part of issues ND is having. Pawlenty and Hoeven should invite Mike Rounds to their meeting as well.


The guys in SD that I know say it's the only thing they got going left since the entire pheasant industry is sold out.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

When North Dakota has all that we offer, why would they bother with South Dakota.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

I can somewhat see their arguement that with the huge number of non-resident pheasant hunters in SD that they deserve to not have the same thing happen to waterfowl.

Redlabel, why SD? More pheasants and waterfowl galore after they move down from being pressured in Canada and ND. Going to SD pheasant hunting in late Oct.-Nov. huge concentrations of waterfowl like ND in the mid 90's


----------

